# Bone Boat Cape Island 186



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been wanting one of these since I first saw one in 2007. 

Found a good deal on a 2002 Bone Boats (now made by Pioneer) Cape Island 186. Has a Yamaha VMAX 150 OX66 motor with 184 hours, aluminum trailer, Minn Kota Riptide 24v, Lenco Trim Tabs and a few other add ons. Has two starting batteries in the starboard rear hatch and two deep cycle trolling motor batteries in the front hatch. Came with two anchors, onboard battery charger, Eagle Fish Finder, all cushions, 8 life jackets, flares, extinguisher, first aid kit, and even some cleaning supplies. 

And believe it or not, a full tank of fuel too! 

Everything seems to be in working order and it looks like it was kept on a covered lift as the hull is in great shape. 

Score! 

On my way home with it:



















Some pics of it from the ad:


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Once home, I immediately started planning for some updates.











First on the list? Paint the hull.


I really like the steel blue Pioneer hulls and also the Abaco Blue by Boston Whaler.

I've used Interlux Perfection before, so I set out to mix my own custom color. 

Unfortunately, stores that used to carry it in bulk had very little. I settled on Brightside instead. I purchased 1qt of Ocean Blue, 1qt of Sapphire Blue, 1qt of Kingston Gray, and a can of Brushing Liquid 333.


Time to mix!

I masked off the boundaries and sanded the gel coat with 220 grit paper by hand. The hull was in fantastic shape so it didn't take long at all. I wiped it down with a dry cloth and moved it into my garage.


After wiping down with a rag soaked in 333, I mixed the paint.


I had been playing around with ratios and settled on 12-parts Ocean, 10-parts Sapphire, and 4-parts Kingston. I mixed this in a large Tupperware tub so that I could re-seal for short term storage and maintain consistent color between coats - so much for that idea....


The first coat dried MUCH bluer than it looked when wet.












Not quite what I was hoping for. It's OK as that's the base pigment coat anyway...


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Spent an hour with 320-grit and the palm sander smoothing out the base coat. By the way, I intentionally did not reduce the base coat at all as I wanted a fairly thick coat to serve as filler for the gloss topcoats. 


Progress, even though it doesn't look like it...





















After sanding, it got another rub down with 333. While I waited for it to flash off, I adjusted the paint tub via a 1/2-pint of black that I picked up today. I added gray and black after I measured how much pre-mixed blue I had left. I added 2 parts Kingston and 1.5 parts Black to the tub of blue. 


This is much closer to what I was aiming for!


I pulled out some into my roller tray and thinned with 10% 333. I opted for a "Roll & Roll" instead of tipping with the paint brush on the gloss coats. I have better overall finish smoothness this way. 


As I layed on thin coats of the color horizontally and depleted the roller, I would go back and tip the paint with the semi-dry roller at a 45-degree angle, then I would tip again, very slowly and lightly in the vertical direction.


Looking good!






















Second coat is complete. I'll add number three tomorrow and let it dry for 60-hours or so before we take it for a run on Sunday afternoon. It's supposed to be 82-here and I can't wait!

On the to-do list after paint

Replace all snaps and clips for the cushions
Polish Trim Tabs and Stainless 
Scrub and Buff top deck area
Remove Steering Wheel and media blast (corroded), then spray with clear coat
Add name (still undecided on that one)
Clean up wiring and replace any corroded connectors
Move Trolling Motor and install Mounting Base Plate (Aluminum)
Swap two in-hull plastic rod holders for SS ones
Plastidip the anchors
Add Stereo/iPod interface
Add Coastal Night Lights Undrrwater Lights (blue and green)
Add some Interior LED Courtesy Lights 
Strip, paint, and re-decal motor calon
Add Poling Platform with Ski Hook
Add Seat Backrest
Add Backrest Cushions at Bow


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Nice looking boat..


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Paint is done. Added more gray and got the final two coats on it (both super thin). 










Swapped on a new steering wheel and added the new LED lights to the trailer. 

Also added these. Can't wait to try them on the water!



















Coastal Night Lights. Each side has a DL with both blue and green LED panels. Below that is a S with a green LED panel. The colors are on separate switches. Also have (4) S lights in White that I am going to make a custom underwater flounder light bar with. Pull up to the flats and stick the light bar in the water and plug it in to a recepticle wired to the Trolling Moter batteries in the bow compartment. Can't wait for summer so I can try my luck at stabbing some doormats!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Went for a run to Middle Bay Light yesterday. Beautiful day on the water!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Name and graphic went on today...


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Rebuilt the trailer bunks last weekend.

I made the new vertical rear bunks from 2X10, doubled so 3.5" wide and 7' long. I used an entire caulking tube of liquid nails between them, then used some 3" long coated deck screws to bind them together. Trimmed to the proper deadrise angle, then covered with marine carpet. Front bunks are horizontal 2x6 about 4' long and covered in the same carpet. I attached the carpet with a tube of clear silicone on each bunk, stretched around the bunk, and secured along the bottom with aluminum roofing nails every 3". 

Not. Going. Anywhere. 

I bought all new galvanized through-bolts and some new hardware pieces for the front horizontal bunks. I used all new galvanized U-Bolts too. Lags were stainless steel with stainless fender washers.

Loaded up the power tools (drill and angle grinder with cut-off wheels) and the generator as well as the hand tools in the truck and put the boat in the water at Fish River. Tied it up, moved to an empty part of the parking lot and got to work. 

I used the grinder to cut off all the old hardware and remove the old bunks. That's MUCH quicker and easier than trying to get the old rusted crap loose.

I then took the original bunk brackets that I wanted to keep and sanded them down with a sanding wheel, painted with zinc cold-galv in a can, then topped with some silver hammered finish rustoleum. 

Once that dried, I re-attached all the old brackets with the new U-Bolts, set the bunks in their place, and tightened everything down. I used a 1" spacer to lift the bunks off the cross beams of the trailer and drilled/bolted them in. 

After everything was mounted, I went back with cold-galv and silver paint on all U-bolts, bolt heads, threads, and brackets. Should be well protected from the salt and elements now. 

Overall, the job cost about $180 for the wood, carpet, and hardware. Took about 3 hours from start to finish for the work at the boat ramp and another couple hours in my garage to make the new bunks and cover them with the carpet. All in all, a very worthy project and not bad at all.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats a classy boat with great lines!


----------

